# The Merida o.Nine Carbon - 930g Frame!



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

https://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/05/the-merida-onine-carbon-930g-frame/










5 year warranty and rider weight limit of 120kg.

I noticed Hermida was racing a new frame at the weekend. In the TV footage I initially thought it was a repainted Scale, turns out it was this frame instead.


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

*Wow, Nice ride thanks for post. Thats' a Climbing Motha*

Nice bike.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just screams "get out of my way"! Matched with the magura fork it looks sweet


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So the weight limit just disqualifies clydesdales...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

liam2051 said:


> Just screams "get out of my way"! Matched with the magura fork it looks sweet


Or more like _"see ya!"_ and _"eat my dust!"_


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

liam2051 said:


> Just screams "get out of my way"! Matched with the magura fork it looks sweet


It's a Manitou R7 MRD... where have you seen it with a Magura?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Likely a bit of Topeak/Ergon and Merida Team confusion with the lime green.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> So the weight limit just disqualifies clydesdales...


No it disqualifies fat phucks. 120kg, please, if you weigh more than this what bike to buy isn't your biggest concern.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*One more year...*

Waiting for this...

Thinking thats prob. .. the bike I've been looking for...


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Green is the new orange. Is it bad I want to rub my body all over that frame?:crazy:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Ideas on release for this....*

Going to that would put me at 7.8kg........
Then switch the Fox.................wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Don't panic...*

Let's wait until we see some verified weights!

Until then it's just a number written on paper...


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

It was shown in a spanish magazine more than two months ago...915g-930 normal version 18"/960gr Team version (BB30) Hermida's WC bike weights just 7.9kg...


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Rivet said:


> No it disqualifies fat phucks. 120kg, please, if you weigh more than this what bike to buy isn't your biggest concern.


What about us tall people?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

get some vbrakes on that please!


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> get some vbrakes on that please!


please no!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Worst cable routing ever!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Epic-o said:


> It was shown in a spanish magazine more than two months ago...915g-930 normal version 18"/960gr Team version (BB30) Hermida's WC bike weights just 7.9kg...


i don't meant magazin weights....those are still numbers on paper

We have to wait for the first "real" numbers from people putting it on a scale.

7,9 Kilo? Why so heavy?That's more than what my Winterbike weighs without too fancy parts


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

nino said:


> i don't meant magazin weights....those are still numbers on paper
> 
> We have to wait for the first "real" numbers from people putting it on a scale.
> 
> 7,9 Kilo? Why so heavy?That's more than what my Winterbike weighs without too fancy parts


Compare that bike with all the other WC bikes...I only know one lighter bike than Hermida´s one, the 7.2kg Spitz´s Ghost....

Of course that we can build a lighter bike...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> Worst cable routing ever!


Agree, the rear brake cable is asking to be ripped off by a rouge tree branch, especially with the amount of extra cable in the line.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Epic-o said:


> Compare that bike with all the other WC bikes...I only know one lighter bike than Hermida´s one, the 7.2kg Spitz´s Ghost....
> 
> Of course that we can build a lighter bike...


Yes but you have to remember these people actually ride their bikes not take pictures of them to post on the internet, hence they have to be a bit heavier and durable to .......ride.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Shift cables seems ok to me... Only the rear brake is very bad...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks like the brake hose runs inside the seat stay, but you'd think they could have found a different hose fitting for the rear caliper.


----------



## slyboots (Sep 16, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> It looks like the brake hose runs inside the seat stay, but you'd think they could have found a different hose fitting for the rear caliper.


I don't think it runs inside anything - it seems it runs along the downtube then along the chainstay. A questionable solution - that's for sure.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I meant the hose routed on the inward side of the seat stay as opposed to outside the seat stay hanging in the wind.


----------



## slyboots (Sep 16, 2005)

Ah, I see. But they couldn't do it differently after running the hose along the chainstay - too many different brake systems with their own fitting peculiarities.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

might get the BB30 2010 0.Nine frame for a HT build 

looks like the rear brake line can be easily re-routed (without voiding warranties) had thought Specialized's cable routing was bad

is there a distributor for Merida in North America?

...................edit..................

changed my mind already 

now "in love" with the 2010 Focus Raven @ 900g with BB30


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

This on anybody's radar yet?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Keep us posted nino needs his verified weights, so he can find something else wrong with it to bash.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> Keep us posted nino needs his verified weights, so he can find something else wrong with it to bash.


There's nothing wrong with it, also C'dale is presenting a supelight HT. I just don't believe weights on paper...that's just my experience with weighing lightweight parts on my own over the last 12 years or so.

Would we talk about this make if they hadn't sent out such a ultralight-weight? A Merida HT would not have been on anyones radar until they printed these numbers on paper.

Paper sometimes is soooo light

I will be at Eurobike in 2 weeks so hopefully i get to weigh some interesting things. I sure hope someone finally beats the 5 year old (!) Scott Scale....it's about time.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

agree with nino.

i dont wanna spend thousands of euro and be crying to see things MUCH heavier than advertised.

btw any news on v-version?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Kitakeng said:


> agree with nino.
> 
> i dont wanna spend thousands of euro and be crying to see things MUCH heavier than advertised.
> 
> btw any news on v-version?


no crying - from what i have read these Merida frames have their verified weights written on each frame somewhere around the BB area.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Seen one of these frames twice since their launch (UK demo van carries one around). Feels crazy light, but I haven't had access to a set of scaled either time. Very nicely finished frame, a lot neater than their previous FLX.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

nino said:


> no crying - from what i have read these Merida frames have their verified weights written on each frame somewhere around the BB area.


meaning they gurantee their advertised weight? (like litespeed ghisallo frames)

or they just write verified weight at ad.weight +20%  ??

My scale frame in small came with scott manual booklet which stated the nude frame is 1013.6g, but that is more than their advitised weight of 970g.

What would be the point of verifying the frame when they are more than what they advertise??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Kitakeng said:


> meaning they gurantee their advertised weight?


Noooo -they just write the actual weight on it (which again would need to be verified)

Advertized weights and real life weights too often are two pair of shoes...

I also believe that demo-bikes/frames can be light. It is easy for a manufacturer to pick the lightest of a production run or make one a bit lighter to show off...no better comercial than showing off a uber-light frame , getting all the press and hype while production units later on get much heavier.

We had this about 2 years ago with Storck frames.Announced and tested by a german bike magazine as the lightest in the universe only that later production units were almost 200g heavier...

Scott Scales are still advertized to weigh about 970g....that was "almost" true in 2005 when they first hit the showroom floors. Over the past years the Scale frames got heavier though and especially the Limited edition with these integrated seatposts suffered because of added weight. No wonder Scott went one step back for next year not offering integrated seatposts anymore. They started this crap and many others copied it...such a stupid move.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've always had the impression that with hand laid carbon there can be lots of areas for production variations from frame to frame, even if they're getting the carbon sheet pieces laser cut, a difference in the resin content could add up to some sizable production tolerances in weight. 

And I've always suspected that as production goes along and the manufacturers see the first warranty claims for broken frames, the manufacturers start beefing the frame up here and there with an extra bit of carbon in the layup to address the warranty failures.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

nino said:


> We had this about 2 years ago with Stock frames.Announced and tested by a german bike magazine as the lightest in the universe only that later production units were almost 200g heavier...
> 
> Scott Scales are still advertized to weigh about 970g....that was "almost" true in 2005 when they first hit the showroom floors.


Yeah, i remember seing that Rebellion frame ending up in disaster

my scale ltd. is indeed 2005 model with V:thumbsup:

So this or other sub 950g frames will be extremely fancy if they come with v-version.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Kitakeng said:


> My scale frame in small came with scott manual booklet which stated the nude frame is 1013.6g, but that is more than their advitised weight of 970g.


And I was already pi$$%§ off when mine in medium came with 1018g. Mate, now I see I was lucky! (However, I still feel tricked)


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Are they for sale anywhere?*

Are they up for sale yet...?


----------



## stolegrom (Oct 14, 2009)

*O.Nine 3000-D (2010)

Size 18"*


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1070g??

I remember someone posted this a while back:
"Let's wait until we see some verified weights!

Until then it's just a number written on paper..."


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

nino said:


> 1070g??
> 
> I remember someone posted this a while back:
> "Let's wait until we see some verified weights!
> ...


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

stolegrom said:


> *O.Nine 3000-D (2010)
> 
> Size 18"*


Thank you for the picture with weight. Is there headset installed on the frame?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

A price on this frame, I found one at 2,900$ .. is that in the ball park???? Anyone seeing them....


----------



## stolegrom (Oct 14, 2009)

Igor Gordienko said:


> Thank you for the picture with weight. Is there headset installed on the frame?


I don't know, picture is taken from bikescale.com


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

According to a spanish magazine (verified weights):

Medium size w/ der. hanger w/out seatclamp:

Cannondale Flash Team 970gr

Merida O`Nine XX 1020gr (this frame is much less painted)


----------



## stolegrom (Oct 14, 2009)

Save you money and buy "Ram XC One" aluminium frame, *1276gr size 18"*. Price: about 260 euros.:thumbsup:

http://www.ram-bikes.com/eng/xc1.html


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have No Saint Maxari - same as Ghost lector but with less paint and with bottom pull. Weight under 1kg in 17" and 1030-1050g in 19" and 1070-109g in 21". Price is about 1000$ and 5 year warranty.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Has No Saint got a website, google them but came up with nothing.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen/No-Sain...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A3877&t=46&c=46&p=46

http://lemonbike.eu/product_info.php?cPath=107&products_id=699

Try write No Saint Rahmen in google.com and you should find some


----------



## stolegrom (Oct 14, 2009)

Hoho, but 1000$ is a lot of money, and that's carbon frame.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Epic-o said:


> According to a spanish magazine (verified weights):
> 
> Medium size w/ der. hanger w/out seatclamp:
> 
> ...


And the Flash has a lifetime warranty and no weight limit. :thumbsup: Although I gotta agree, if you weigh so much, you don't really need a sub 1kg frame...


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

I own one these. 18" frame weighed in close to 1100 gr but it did have seat collar, chainstay protection and some other bits on it.


----------



## usuckpoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Guys, realised merida does not have a dealer presence in the US. Any reason why? I found this rather surprising. How can we buy one?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

usuckpoo said:


> Guys, realised merida does not have a dealer presence in the US. Any reason why? I found this rather surprising. How can we buy one?


Maybe a deal with Specialized, not trying to compete with them in the US, Merida owns a big chunk of Specilaized and makes most of their bikes no?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Maybe a deal with Specialized, not trying to compete with them in the US,
> Merida owns a big chunk of Specilaized and makes most of their bikes no?


I believe you're right on the money...








Read Specialized> https://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328
​


----------



## CaymanLip (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all !
Where to buy front derailleur Shimano XTR for Merida O.Nine (3000-D)?

upd.: Question not the actual, because I don't know how to sell front derailleur Shimano *XT*, which was included with O.nine 3000-D


----------



## barbe rousse (Feb 3, 2010)

do you try on CRC? the xx direct mount one is also available

a small picture of mine, it's just sheath brakes change and i'm waiting for a 386 FSA crankset


----------



## SEA (Aug 17, 2009)

How can people ruin beautiful things... :skep:


----------



## fons moors (Apr 17, 2007)

0.9 - 14.5" 
Weight on video





Fons Moors - Belgium
http://www.fonsmtb.be/


----------



## CaymanLip (Oct 5, 2009)

eeeee
I bought a Merida O. Nine 3000-D )))))


----------



## fons moors (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## CaymanLip (Oct 5, 2009)

my desk -)


----------

